# Building Drive Day 1



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I took a video of how I am trying to build her drive. 
I tried it with the leash on the tug but that didn't work too well for us, it is much easier without the leash, I can engage more into the fight. 

(she's got a pretty deep voice, huh? That was another dog walking by and even though she knows that dog and loves playing with her, she's barking at pretty much any dog right now. Doesn't matter if she knows them or not. It can be annoying at times)







COMMENTS AND ADVISE APPRECIATED!!! As always. :wub:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Look at Indra go!!!! I like her style. She is a natural puller!!!!

My suggestion to you would be to be Indra win the rag when you tug. Put a long line on her and then tug, tug, tug, and when she is really getting into it and pulls like mad, let go of the rag (and make a big show of it - like she just ripped it out of your hand) and let her have it. Trot her around so she can enjoy the victory (and talk to her, lots and lots of praise) and then bring her back to start again.

Also, if building drive is your goal, I would not ask for an "aus" and certainly not a sit or a down before chasing. Instead I would just lift her up by her harness (or collar if she is okay with that) and "choke" her off the rag and then immediately grab it from right under her and start playing again. Later on, you can add some obedience to the play. But right now, just lots of crazy play. At 2:39, I can't tell if you told her to "aus" or if she let out of the rag herself. If she did, then don't let her do that. When tugging, give her lots of positive feedback and successes (like you show her she can pull you across) so she doesn't ever lose enthusiasm for the game and feel frustrated or helpless because she feels like she is not getting anywhere.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I pretty much agree with Jason. 

I would like to see you a little more animated and using your body more to make her feel strong. When she gives a good pull, your body should give a little and then pull back, so she feels like she "almost" won and then on the next hard tug I would let her win. Your body language is almost always upright or even leaning back and she never gets to win. To my mind, prey drive building shouldn't really be about tugging...but more about chasing, catching, taking down, and winning. I think back tying , increasing frustration, and letting her win when she's really trying to get it might be more effective. 

I think you can ask for obedience in drive building, because sometimes containing themselves can teach them to load and explode into things...but it has to be done in a high state of drive and released pretty quickly to start with. 

Also since you are using a rag I would be careful to watch the grip when you do let her win. She looks like she take a good initial bite, but then she does start pulling frontally...maybe she's getting tired? She does try and regrip when she gets a chance, but she still doesn't win. It's sort of like any other kind of marker training, with the win being the reward. When they do something you like (tug hard, re grip fuller, try really hard, etc) you can mark and let the dog win the tug. This reinforces good behaviors. 

But Indra looks like a lot of fun and really nice puppy! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not qualified to give any advice, but I can say that was really cool to watch!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! Thank you all for the advise. I will MOST DEFINITELY make use of it. Thank you so much for pointing out that I actually have to let her win and use more body-language. 

She is a lot of fun, powerful and man is she strong. I will work on the drive tomorrow and record it again, lets see how that goes.


----------

